# Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive BY2000-55E Review & pics



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
Although member of the forum for long, is the first time to post with a review of the Citizen BY2000-55E.

I bought the watch for about a week and put it intact in my watch case-winder.
I do this for every clock in my possession the first few days so make sure the proper functioning of the mechanism and to appreciate without any deterioration the quality of construction.

Impressions so far:
*
Case. *The watch case, although made of titanium gives the impression that it is brushed steel.The finishing is very good.

*Bezel.*The crown is constructed in such a way that seems to be a ceramic material with an excellent shine. Is rotated easy and positive although I would prefer to be tighter. Overall I like a lot and gives a sense of quality of watch with much higher price category.

*Dial.* Gorgeous black dial with semi-gloss surface , large indexes and numbers with medium luminocity.The only problem is the small hand for Day of the Week that during the night hardly distinguish it from the index of hours.

*Μechanism*. The model is the Citizen H162 Eco-Drive Radio Controlled. I have no experience with this type of mechanism but so far and without the help of Radio Controlled aid is very accurate (+-0 seconds until now).

*Bracelet. *Same material as case - 20mm wide. Very good quality by I would prefer to be at least 22mm. 
*
Waterproofing*. No real world test but the specifications is for 200m certified.

*Conclusion.* (So far) The watch due to titanium is very light and wear very comfortable in hand. 
It gives the feeling that it is very expensive watch (in the class of 2K-3K).
I like the look very much , something like IWC or JLK.
Is very accurate all the time.
The Eco-Drive and Radio-Controlled technology.
The small hand for Day of the Week is confusing some times.
I would prefer to be a little heavier.(I like heavy watches)
The titanium is scrath very easily.(If you wear it)
The lume is weak.(If had previously been looking at Monster) 
I would prefer to be larger in diameter.(I like large wathes)

Forgive me for my english and I hope not to bore you with my first post.
Pictures now:


----------



## sophiemith (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a very nice watch! I like it. Thank you for the sharing.


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.I like a lot also.


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Full size resolution images uploaded.
Take a look..


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

johngr said:


> Full size resolution images uploaded.
> Take a look..


|>


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

I like the bezel


----------



## mGARANDEUR1 (Apr 11, 2011)

It has the looks of a JLC master compressor. At that price point it should have screw in links, though. Very handsome watch.


----------



## Head Watchman (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting watch. Nice lume, great that it's titanium, although I don't like the bracelet much, but that's just me. Looks pretty professional. I like the bezel, and the styling is pretty neat. Great watch!


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

*Close up photo of dial add. Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive BY2000-55E Review & pics*

Close up photo of dial add.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did you put your eco drive in a watch winder?


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> Why did you put your eco drive in a watch winder?


Τhe given time there was a empty space and because I can notice it better when it is on this.
Cheers


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Another one closeup


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Wear it in good health mate!
What a great watch..:-!

Do you have any wrist shots?
Your wrist size is?

Thanks in advance ;-)

Giorgos


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

on 6.5" wrist, its so comfortable.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> on 6.5" wrist, its so comfortable.


Thank you!
it looks very nice on you!
i also like the brown version
i have 6.5'' too 
i must go and try it!

Giorgos


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review - super shots too!


----------



## desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

This is absolutely a great looking watch. 
Love the titanium bracelet, looks like it's well-polished.
Thanks for the review and the high resolution photos.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Now I already thought the Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive was a beautiful time piece but those pictures just make me like it that much more! Great photos my friend|>


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## Isdaako (Feb 8, 2012)

The photographs are amazing!

Well done.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I really love the beauty of this watch.


----------



## R-Designer (Nov 27, 2012)

Been curious about eco-drive watches, looking at this I think I have to have one. This one! It's a beauty


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been looking around for this watch and i havent been able to find it. anybody know a dealer or website where i can find out more on it?


----------



## ADFD1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice looking watch!

AD


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

That is a sexy time piece.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I just received a BY2000-55W which I bought from a jeweler site in Greece. I had read elsewhere that 55E only received the German RC transmitter, but 55W worked in lots of countries including the USA. The tag on the watch says 55W, but the instruction booklet (Caliber H162) says it only received the German transmitter.

Also, it seems like an enormous challenge to set manually. I played with it for an hour and it's still not set. I have other Citizen RC watches that are easy to set manually. But this one seems to want to run its stepper motor to the right time. And that takes forever!

Am I missing something?

Alan


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Great watch! Was looking at these but was concerned about German-only radio control. Interesting it works elsewhere. 

What are all the buttons for?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0 (Sep 28, 2017)

I like the bold styling. I’m always on the look out for something that can be worn daily as well as dress.


----------

